# Just Finished



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

Just finished this old school interior check it out


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i like the smoth velvet nice layout on the buton head liner


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 6 2008, 08:41 PM~11024740
> *i like the smoth velvet nice layout on the buton head liner
> *


Thanks


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I like it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

That joint hot bruh!!!


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 8 2008, 10:31 AM~11036940
> *That joint hot bruh!!!
> *


thanx just a little something Ithrough together :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

it looks good you should make a steerin wheel cover to


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Jul 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11067145
> *it looks good you should make a steerin wheel cover to
> *


I made one he dont like to use it he wants a nardi or billet stering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jul 12 2008, 06:52 PM~11073115
> *nice work
> *


X2


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11074162
> *X2
> *


Thanx x2


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

did this 13 years ago redid 4 years ago with new material only car won best in show at LRM houston last year 4 Interior


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nice thats what we used to do 20 yrs ago glad to see some again


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RI PLUM-JU-C_@Jul 6 2008, 07:20 PM~11024530
> *Just finished this old school interior check it out
> 
> 
> ...




NICE HOMIE, I LIKE IT ....VERY BEAUTIFUL JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RI PLUM-JU-C_@Jul 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11024530
> *Just finished this old school interior check it out
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Jul 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11155327
> *NICE HOMIE, I LIKE IT ....VERY BEAUTIFUL JOB! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank u I always treat each interior as if it was my own  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Very nice, maybe the painted panels look off, but being there and pictures is different, definately would get that tweeter out the the Side panel that high, I really is doing nothing up there. Would look for a spot in the Dash pad, let it bounce off the front windshield and spread out like it is supposed to do. But clean, very clean lines, nice tight tucks, very nice work


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NICEEEEEEE~


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nice work Homie


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

thanx


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

wish i had that much skill


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

DOPE work.... I really like the headliner....




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 14 2008, 03:03 AM~11340651
> *wish i had that much skill
> *


U can get the skills ,u have to want to due it. :biggrin: Go to your local adult school thats where I got the basic skills about 6 months then self taught myself what I wanted to learn It took a while but I always tried to due the best work possible if I made mistakes I always did it over the only way to get better is not to settle always strive 2 do better


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

interior looks good splatter paint has to go


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

shit is hot homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 19 2008, 02:50 PM~11126781
> *nice thats what we used to do 20 yrs ago glad to see some again
> *


the homie hasnt stopped doing interiors... :biggrin: ...looking good nick


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Nov 4 2008, 08:06 PM~12062160
> *the homie hasnt stopped doing interiors... :biggrin: ...looking good nick
> *


One day Ill do yours :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 5 2008, 02:17 AM~12063185
> *One day Ill do yours :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

That shit looks comfortable. I'd probably fall asleep sitting in that. Looks tight!


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

hey man realy nice work im workin on mine plan on making all new panels tho if u dont mind asking wut did u use to keep the healiner up did u fibre glass the original headline or did u use wood??


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 20 2008, 01:04 PM~12211072
> *hey man realy nice work im workin on mine plan on making all new panels tho if u dont mind asking wut did u use to keep the healiner up did u fibre glass the original headline or did u use wood??
> *


niether 2 inch velcro across 3 sections of the the back of OG board other half on roof use contact cement to hold better and 4 well placed buttons with screw should b some metal support bars on roof when u take headliner down try to put buttons with screw in place of the other buttons u are using :biggrin: good luck


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 20 2008, 01:57 PM~12211967
> *niether 2 inch velcro across 3 sections of the the back of OG board other half on roof use contact cement to hold better and 4 well placed buttons with screw should b some metal support bars  on roof when u take headliner down try to put buttons with screw in place of the other buttons u are using :biggrin:  good luck
> *



cool thanks also doing the door panels do u just gloe and cut the foam overand one more Q how the fuck do u do the wrinkles lol i cant do em to save my life


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 22 2008, 07:41 PM~12231855
> *cool thanks also doing the door panels do u just gloe and cut the foam overand one more Q how the fuck do u do the wrinkles lol i cant do em to save my life
> *


Pratice and patiance dont understand 1st question with the foam are u trying to make bisquets your local adult school should have furniture uphostery classes the teacher should b able to help u with the pleating process :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 25 2008, 12:13 AM~12250523
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice! $ame Interior I want In My Monte! Tuck And Roll!!! How Much It Coa$t You?

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Nov 25 2008, 10:04 PM~12259523
> *Nice! $ame Interior I want In My Monte! Tuck And Roll!!! How Much It Coa$t You?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


I did this interior 4 a member of my club been doing intriors 4 25 yrs PM digits
4 prices :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i like it...alot better then all the fiberglass thats being done...old school..looks great..thats the way im going to do my wagon..very clean... :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2008, 09:53 PM~12269711
> *i like it...alot better then all the fiberglass thats being done...old school..looks great..thats the way im going to do my wagon..very clean... :biggrin:
> *


  thanx


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2008, 03:50 PM~12303539
> *Looks good!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

just fineshed these seats :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

very nice lovin it


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:  thanx


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

nice work


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 04:42 PM~12552948
> *nice work
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Dec 26 2008, 12:49 AM~12528859
> *very nice lovin it
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jan 14 2009, 06:33 PM~12705249
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

What should I do???


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 24 2009, 09:19 PM~12805355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see pic with the rims :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 10 2009, 04:07 AM~12960117
> *TTMFT
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

going up


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Feb 3 2009, 09:08 PM~12898172
> *Lets see pic with the rims :biggrin:
> *


 AND HYDROS :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE FAM*





:wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: Looks sweet!!!!


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Dec 18 2008, 08:36 PM~12469908
> *just fineshed these seats :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for redoing the 2 front seats of a 84 cady fleetwood in white leather? pm me


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

ttt for some pics for me!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTMFT for the Fam...


----------

